
Digg Following Reddit (Trainable Filter) - reitzensteinm
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/02/digg-will-do-product-and-services-reviews-in-6-12-months/
======
reitzensteinm
"Rose said that context was also an issue for Digg; stories are being buried
under the weight of noise making it more and more difficult for users to seek
out and find niche stories. Digg is developing a smart suggestion system that
will consider the type of stories a user has dugg previously then suggest
similar stories based on that history."

------
steve
What? Why doesn't the techcrunch summary say anything about a trainable
filter?

~~~
reitzensteinm
This:

"Digg is developing a smart suggestion system that will consider the type of
stories a user has dugg previously then suggest similar stories based on that
history."

~~~
steve
Ah, I see. Maybe TC underplayed this feature because no such systems have been
effective before(?)

